# Decapitated



## Leec (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got home from watching them live in Brighton, UK. They're pretty damn awesome live, that's for sure. And the new singer is pretty cool, too.
Vogg had quite a nice 7. I didn't get to see it much, but I guess it's another Ran.

I think Vogg may be headed for some wrist/arm problems in later life, though. He doesn't have such a clean technique. His playing seems to be quite a bit about tensing his arm up and shaking most of his forearm for all the tremelo picked parts.

Still, awesome show. It wasn't just a new album-fest. They played some of my favourites; The Fury, The Negation, Motherwar and the frightening Names.  
Necrophagist in a few weeks


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy shit, a 7? When I saw them last time, it was just a new 6 string RAN (HH instead of his usual H).


His picking is fine - that guy is tighter than fuck, too! And Martin back on bass... amazing stuff.

I think a lot of guys pick from their forearm for tremolo picking. I know I do.


----------



## Mark. A (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see these dudes with Nile! I'll take my camera and see if I can get pics of the 7 and hopefully I can talk to him afterwards and have a chat about it \m/


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2007)

Fuck yeah, I can't wait to see them here either!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2007)

Vogg is a killer player and writer.


----------



## Soma (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, that band has always been amazing. I specially love the guitars and drums. They always get that extremely in your face kick drum production, it's awesome.

Voggs tones are as good as his riffs in every album.


----------



## Leec (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, I don't mean he has overall bad technique. When he's riffing he looks pretty comfortable. But whenever there is fast picking involved, it all seems to be done from the forearm.
That said, I don't claim to have a great understanding of his playing. I only have 2 albums of theirs and that's the first time I've seen them live, and I had an awful view. \m/

Another thing to check is how he headbangs, his stance. He's kind of odd. He stands with his feet quite close together and seems to move his head back quite violently, then brings it back to "neutral", and repeats. Not particularly important, but I noticed it and thought it was quite amusing.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Leec said:


> Another thing to check is how he headbangs, his stance. He's kind of odd. He stands with his feet quite close together and seems to move his head back quite violently, then brings it back to "neutral", and repeats. Not particularly important, but I noticed it and thought it was quite amusing.



That's interesting... he performed quite differently when I saw him:







This stance was pretty normal that day for him.

He was really funny, too. I told him before they started that he was a god, and shook his hand, and he replies "Everyone in this room is a god!"


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2007)

when i saw him in gothenburg he was standing feet together and wiggling like a snake with a horizontal headband.. lol


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe all the good water he isn't used to in Poland has given him some kind of weird intestinal disorder, that requires him to stand with legs together to prevent his bowels from falling out?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> Maybe all the good water he isn't used to in Poland has given him some kind of weird intestinal disorder, that requires him to stand with legs together to prevent his bowels from falling out?


 lmfao


----------



## Shaman (Feb 28, 2007)

I started listening to Decapitated when Negation came out, and I have been loving it since.

It is great that they went with 7-strings on a couple of songs on Organic..

It would be killer to see those guys live, glad you had a good time


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> Maybe all the good water he isn't used to in Poland has given him some kind of weird intestinal disorder, that requires him to stand with legs together to prevent his bowels from falling out?



Nice visual.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 28, 2007)

I think they should rename the band. I listened to Organic, and I liked most of the songs on it, but it just doesn't seem like Decapitated without the old vocalist. He must have contributed to writing some of the music too because it seems different. To me it's just not Decapitated anymore. I'd still go see them live though.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2007)

im not liking the new vocalist's style that much actually. :/ WoC was too muddly. I think Negtaion and Nihility had the best vocal stylings.


----------



## Leec (Feb 28, 2007)

I quite like the new vocalist, although it's such a marked change; he's less guttural, much louder and enunciates the words more. I can see why this bummed some people out.
I haven't got Organic, but I read a review that said the 7-string songs weren't as heavy as the 6-string ones. I got the impression that the reviewer didn't mean they were intentionally lighter songs, more that they'd not taken advantage of the low notes so well, played quite muddy riffs on them. Is that true?


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 15, 2007)

This band really kicks ass! With regards to the 7-string stuff, does anyone know what they tuned to? I'd imagine it's B, but if it was lower, I can see why muddiness might be an issue. Especially as they tune to C# normally, and are heavy as HELL. So, compared to that, the lower-tuned stuff might have seemed muddier, next to their other stuff? 

Either way, it's all good!


----------



## NecroSamist (Mar 23, 2007)

I love Decapitated, been listening to them for a while now. Speaking of Necrophagist, i saw them a few months back, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope their live show stomps. After seeing the live dvd footage that came with the Organic Hokuspokus cd, i was severly disappointed. I thought it sucked and the drums were way sloppy for a band at this level. Even though the footage seemed like amature bootlegging - bad quality - I still had the impression that i was just watching some local upcoming death metal band. I'm surprised the band let it out there (assuming they agreed to the release).


----------



## Snake Doctor (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't wait till they come down to Aussieland with Nile, Decapitated would be worth the price of entry alone, but Nile and Decapitated in one show = BEST NIGHT EVER.


----------



## Grom (Mar 27, 2007)

Leec said:


> Just got home from watching them live in Brighton, UK. They're pretty damn awesome live, that's for sure. And the new singer is pretty cool, too.
> Vogg had quite a nice 7. I didn't get to see it much, but I guess it's another Ran.



Are you positive he was playing a 7 ? The only tunings he has used in Decapitated's albums are regular D (2 first albums : Winds of Creation and Nihility), regular C# (the Negation and nearly all Organic Hallucinosis tracks) and drop B (the third track of Organic : Revelation of Existence).

I don't see why he would be using a 7 stringed Ran ... Martin was using a 6 strings bass, by the way.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 27, 2007)

they caned my ass at rock city in 06! (I think...mighta been 05 actually!)


----------



## shredfreak (Mar 27, 2007)

Think it's been 1 (r 2 maybe, dunno) year that i've seen em. kickass live band.
Don't have much decent shows coming up here though, only good gigs atm are devourment & aversion to life for the coming monts -.-


----------

